
Is .com necessary for your app? - it_learnses
Hi guys, I&#x27;ve tried around 50 different catchy names for my app idea (applying to yc) and most of the dot coms are parked which is very frustrating. I&#x27;m wondering if registering a .com is necessary at this point? I don&#x27;t really want to spend $50+ on .ly or .io domains at this point. Suggestions?
======
as1ndu
No, it is not. may be in the 90's but this is 2015, we have search engine
optimization, apps are not acessed on the domain, they run in the users device
(case study [http://vine.co](http://vine.co) ). Read advice from co-founder
twitter, founder of blogger and medium [http://evhead.com/2011/06/five-
reasons-domains-are-less-impo...](http://evhead.com/2011/06/five-reasons-
domains-are-less-important.html)

